# Best movies on shrooms?



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

Im going to be eating a fairly large dose of shroomies alone tonight, i know i will get to the point where my mind cant keep up with my thoughts, and the visuals are giong to become too intense for me to do much of anything but sit and watch something. 

I was wondering if anyone has some cool movie suggestions. Not looking for a stupid funny movie, looking for one with a good message, some humor... not much sadness, though i do like action. I was thinking about the matrix or lord of the rings, but ive seen those so many times already. Let me know dudes and dudettes, thanks in advance.


----------



## swishsweet (May 25, 2012)

I watched star wars on shrooms (although I don't remember which one because it seemed like it was all of them at the same time) and it was pretty crazy. I also saw Team America world police when I was on lucy and it was a blast. I bet Sin City would be sick too! Have a nice trip


----------



## morfin56 (May 25, 2012)

Movies? If you can, watch The Wall(Pink Floyd).
I always end up watching The Plants or The Carpet.


----------



## glShemp (May 25, 2012)

The two Deathly Hallows movies back to back would be a nice evenings entertainment.


----------



## drolove (May 25, 2012)

paranormal activity


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2012)

i saw natural born killers with woody harrelson in the theatres tripping my face off on some lsd and it was a very trippy flict.. pretty much any movie directed by quinten tarintino will freak you out a bit.. he's definitely got it going on when it comes to watching his movies while effed up imo..

hmm, what else.. any harry potter movie would probably be pretty killer as well...

shit, watch requiem for a dream. one of my favorite movies of all time, and it would be awesome on shrooms again imo.. talk about a good message.. drugs are bad. mmkay?? lol..

fuck, what about that one with johnny deep?? the hunter s thompson movie.. wtf is it called again?? something something las vegas, lol.. that's got to be made to see on drugs right??


----------



## drolove (May 25, 2012)

fear and loathing in las vegas ^^^^^


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

drolove said:


> paranormal activity


fuck that!! lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2012)

drolove said:


> fear and loathing in las vegas ^^^^^


 lol, yah, something something las vegas like i said, lmao.. i'm feeling a bit burnt out tonight.. i couldn't think of natural born killers at first either, but it came to me before i ended me post and i changed it, lol..

i've never seen fear and loothing though, if you can believe that shit...

know what else is pretty good to see fucked up?? that shit with marky mark as the porn star dirk diggler.. again, i can't think of the fucking name of it, but i saw it one k one night and it was pretty groovy, lol..
boogie nights, came to me again. ..


----------



## drolove (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> fuck that!! lol


lol ya probably not a good idea


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2012)

oh shit, here's another oldie but a goodie imo.. drugstore cowboys.. it's got a few really trippy effects in it.. everytime matt dillion shoots up, he gets some pretty crazy visuals that would surely be awesome on shrooms..


----------



## canndo (May 26, 2012)

Any Marx brothers movie will do. Other than that, I can't comprehend anyone watching a movie with a plot and lots of dialog on mushrooms, I mean, why let some director and a square screen limit your entire awareness for 2 hours? Seems to me the antithisis of what this experience is all about - consumerism, the hollywood machine, cookie cutter movies created for mindless viewers to escape their soulless lives for a few hours. Then you take a drug that demands non-conformity of every pore and attempt to conform? Makes no sense. If anything watch something totally non-movie, something constantly, highly visual and accompany it with your own music.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 26, 2012)

I'll second everything that racerboy suggested, with the caveat that NBK should not be watched with cop killers with narrcasistic personalities unless you are extremely experienced. 
Fear and Loathing is so much better on drugs, it's like they're tripping with you. Amazingly Terry Gilliam never dropped acid. 
Drugstore Cowboy might be a little disturbing if you don't have experience with hard drugs. But it's so good. Apparently during the filming a pharmacy was robbed and the cops ignored the calls because they thought people were calling about the movie.


----------



## Joedank (May 26, 2012)

I watch the mountains grow out my window . Pet my dogs alot and smoke like ounces of heddies
Fear an loathing or the big lebowski both turned off before the end are both amusing and liberating once switched off and remembered!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I'll second everything that racerboy suggested, with the caveat that NBK should not be watched with cop killers with narrcasistic personalities unless you are extremely experienced.
> Fear and Loathing is so much better on drugs, it's like they're tripping with you. Amazingly Terry Gilliam never dropped acid.
> Drugstore Cowboy might be a little disturbing if you don't have experience with hard drugs. But it's so good. Apparently during the filming a pharmacy was robbed and the cops ignored the calls because they thought people were calling about the movie.


 that's a great fact about dsc's duck.. too funny..
believe it or not, i was in a detox and we sat around all day and watched movies.. one girl sent home and her mom's brought in drugstore cowboy's.. it's a real treat watching while kicking, lemme tell you, lol...
i'll never put a hat on a bed again though..


----------



## kinetic (May 26, 2012)

Kung Fu Hustle! I watched The Matrix at the theatre on 3 doses. That was interesting to say the least. I would recommend Inception as well, the Fountain was cool as well on Shrooms.


----------



## jessy koons (May 26, 2012)

Wizard of Oz. 

I've done that and was thoroughly entertained. The flying monkeys were very creepy but everything else was fantastic. I watched it with a friend who also ate mushrooms but he spent most of the time peering beneath the couch trying to make friends with a nasty, dog-slobered tennis ball that had rolled under.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 26, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> that's a great fact about dsc's duck.. too funny..
> believe it or not, i was in a detox and we sat around all day and watched movies.. one girl sent home and her mom's brought in drugstore cowboy's.. it's a real treat watching while kicking, lemme tell you, lol...
> i'll never put a hat on a bed again though..


I couldn't watch that while kicking. Those oxymorphone shots look so good.


----------



## DeCarboxylation (May 26, 2012)

Baraka.

Seriously. It's almost all visuals. Nothing to follow storyline wise. Just mind-blowing natural phenomena after mind-blowing natural phenomena, filmed around the world with an HD camera.

It is THE tripping movie. You don't even have to pay attention consistently to enjoy it. But you probably will, because it's that awesome.


----------



## DeCarboxylation (May 26, 2012)

Or, if you want a serious mind fuck, I dare you to watch Enter The Void while shrooming.

If you like anime, best tripping anime ever is Evangelion... I would watch the two movies; Evangelion: Death and Rebirth, followed by End Of Evangelion.

Really, which way you go with it would depend on what your trip is like/what part of the trip you're on. If you're going to try to put on movies while peaking, stick to non-linear stuff like Baraka or maybe Waking Life. If you're going to wait until you're mind-fucked and surrendered, any of the others I mentioned...


----------



## DeCarboxylation (May 26, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Kung Fu Hustle! I watched The Matrix at the theatre on 3 doses. That was interesting to say the least. I would recommend Inception as well, the Fountain was cool as well on Shrooms.


I'm afraid of what inception would do to my mind on psychedelics... but The Fountain is a flawless masterpiece, and I would watch it in almost any state.


----------



## kine (May 26, 2012)

Alice in wonder land of course and sucker punch.


----------



## pinchegordo (May 27, 2012)

Heavy Metal and A Clockwork Orange were both favorites for shrooms when I was younger


----------



## morfin56 (May 27, 2012)

Inception definitely.


----------



## Whatstrain (May 27, 2012)

Planet Earth and any shows like that. The best ones are any of the nature episodes with time-lapse growth in them. Fond memories being naked with my other half eating huge slices of watermellon all messed up while pretending to be like the seals.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 27, 2012)

DeCarboxylation said:


> Baraka.
> 
> Seriously. It's almost all visuals. Nothing to follow storyline wise. Just mind-blowing natural phenomena after mind-blowing natural phenomena, filmed around the world with an HD camera.
> 
> It is THE tripping movie. You don't even have to pay attention consistently to enjoy it. But you probably will, because it's that awesome.


I will def. check this out bro, thank you.


----------



## DeCarboxylation (May 27, 2012)

No problem man, glad you took to that suggestion as it is definitely the best option. Makes me want to watch Baraka shroomin'...


----------



## DeCarboxylation (May 27, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Planet Earth and any shows like that. The best ones are any of the nature episodes with time-lapse growth in them. Fond memories being naked with my other half eating huge slices of watermellon all messed up while pretending to be like the seals.


You should check out Baraka too if you like P.E. and stuff like that.


----------



## Whatstrain (May 27, 2012)

Forgot to add

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/ef/Felix_the_cat_the_movie.jpg/220px-Felix_the_cat_the_movie.jpg

Felix the cat has been on my list to watch. I remember it as being a pretty messed up movie so it should be even better now. 
The "Life in a day" Movie youtube made was pretty good and i would be interested to watch it when im flying as well. I think itd lead to one of those trips where you walk away with good message.
If you have the humor to try then i would watch metalocalypse. Lots of cartoon blood and gore with random bright color cut scenes. 
Any of tim-burtons animated movies would be great but pretty dark. The dead people are always the happiest though.


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (May 28, 2012)

I'm probably a little late to chime in BUT! If you want something cool to watch I would recommend just about anything by Cronenberg like Naked Lunch,*eXistenZ,*The fly. Keeping on the syfi genera Dark city, equilibrium and pans labyrinth are also a lot of fun. There are so many other great movies out there that dont get mentioned very often that are just good fun like Mirror mask.


----------



## high|hgih (May 28, 2012)

Alright man watch like.. clockwork orange or forbidden zone..

crazy movies I highly recommend forbidden zone, its just.. .Not right. Its black and white but Im sure the colors will fill 
[video=youtube;l3Uh-AFFDys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Uh-AFFDys[/video]

Now actually watch this lol take serious consideration you wont regret it I promise that movie will make you leak out of your penis


----------



## Totoe (May 28, 2012)

The Cosmos with Carl Sagan, seriously.


----------



## morfin56 (May 28, 2012)

Totoe said:


> The Cosmos with Carl Sagan, seriously.


YES.
tenchar


----------



## The Mantis (May 28, 2012)

Can't believe only one person said Wizard of Oz.....

wtf is wrong with you people? by far the best movie to watch on shrooms. oh, and don't forget to play "dark side of the moon" when the the lion roars. Trip your ass off!


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2012)

The first time I tripped on shroom the original wizzard of oz was playing on TV.
The moment when Dorothy said "I don't think we're in Kansas anymore" was the moment it kicked in.


----------



## smok3h (May 28, 2012)

Totoe said:


> The Cosmos with Carl Sagan, seriously.


Naturally, I concur with this statement.

However, watching movies (or TV) while tripping is a waste of a trip in my opinion. Your time would be much better suited exploring your surroundings (indoor or outdoor, whatever you're comfortable with). Or maybe you just want to get really comfy and play some good music and sort of just drift away. But watching movies/TV is not conducive to a good trip. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## Imnewidkwhattodo (May 28, 2012)

A friend off mine always said "Bed knobs and Broomsticks"


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (May 28, 2012)

A Scanner Darkly, with keaneu's (sp?) and robert downey jr. is my all time fav, if it already hasnt been said.


----------



## Hash Berlin (May 29, 2012)

Im surprised no one said the movie "Shrooms" 

But then again, i wouldnt reccomend watching movies when shroomed


----------



## morfin56 (May 29, 2012)

Anybody else watch ironsky?
Got it from demonoid, it was pretty funny.
Definitely a good movie to trip to.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 29, 2012)

So many great ideas ladies and gentlemen, thank you for taking the time and giving me so many sweet ideas, i was planning on taking a 370 mile round trip bicycle ride from ohio to michigan today, but my FUCKING cot that i paid 20 FUCKING extra dollars to get it shipped here today... wont be arriving till thursday, but i guess this is another opportunity for me to eat a bunch of mushrooms and watch some of the movies you guys helped me pick out. 

Thanks again dudes and dudettes, much appreciated.


----------



## high|hgih (May 29, 2012)

FORBIDDEN ZONE!!

Lol, have fun man. Personally I never sat down and watched movies tripping.. I remember watching pulp fiction, alice in wonderland, eternal sunshine of the spotless mine(made me BAWL), clockwork orange, and forbidden zone. All good movies that are AMAZING while tripping from personal experience..

Nowadays its weird though I cant watch tv.. The problem is I go balls out nowadays take a load of a substance too see what it can do, I guess if I were to lower the dosages.. xD

Me and a few friends are planning a movie night on some DOI blotter thats coming in soon it should be fun. Were gonna be all in lord of the rings and star wars though.. Just something we've been meaning to do 

Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Ringsixty (May 29, 2012)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## cnhman2008 (May 29, 2012)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Ringsixty (May 29, 2012)

Transformers or Looney Tunes ...with the sound off


----------



## 2fast92 (May 29, 2012)

SpaceJam is the shit on shrooms! It's one of my favorite movies ever anyway but it's even better on a good 8th of boomers.


----------



## Kush Push (May 29, 2012)

Been trying to try shrooms for like 2 years yet have no luck finding them


----------



## high|hgih (May 29, 2012)

Grow em man lol 'its easier than tomatoes'


----------



## Medical420MI (May 30, 2012)

The movie PI is great on shrooms. The Wall is a classic one. Also check out Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the moon played with Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Kush Push (May 30, 2012)

Is it safe to order them on the Internet? The popo won't show up with my spores and mail


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

Point Break.


----------



## hunter1111 (May 30, 2012)

fear and loathing!


----------



## canndo (Jun 1, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and try to get the movie "_Koyaanisqatsi" and put it on repeat, if you HAVE to watch a damn movie, watch this one._


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 1, 2012)

We used to trip our brains out watching "beyond the mind's eye"


----------



## the gnome (Jun 1, 2012)

the good
the bad
and the ugly


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 1, 2012)

The samaritan, maybe watch is 4 or 5 times and by that time you will get "IT".
After all.. If you keep on doing what you've always done, you'll keep on being what you've always been, nothing changes unless you make it change.
If you want to make a change watch Kymatica.


----------



## goodvibes420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Tron 1 and 2 AWESOME on shrooms. I also watched Scott Pilgrim vs The world on shrooms and it was unbelievable. Happy Tripping


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

When I used to take acid or mushrooms I always used to watch The Doors with Val Kilmer,Class film for tripping try it out


----------



## pinchegordo (Jun 6, 2012)

Medical420MI said:


> The movie PI is great on shrooms. The Wall is a classic one. Also check out Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the moon played with Alice in Wonderland.


I think you mean with The Wizard of OZ.start the DSOTM right as the MGM lion roars it fits nicely sober ,but under the influence of psychedelics it's mind melting!!


----------



## innert (Jun 22, 2012)

tron legacy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2012)

lol i always get something and be like.. this will be awesome trippin!... then i stare at my wall


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2012)

pinchegordo said:


> I think you mean with The Wizard of OZ.start the DSOTM right as the MGM lion roars it fits nicely sober ,but under the influence of psychedelics it's mind melting!!


dark side of the rainbow


----------



## HumbleGro (Jun 23, 2012)

The Woman in Black was good on 4 ho mipt. I don't like shrooms.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol right! I always plan out shit to do, then I start tripping and wanna do something completely different. 

TV is extremely hard to watch on higher dosages. Which. Is. All. I do!!!! MWAHA!

anyways yeah Im sure the sky has a much more interesting script


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Lol right! I always plan out shit to do, then I start tripping and wanna do something completely different.
> 
> TV is extremely hard to watch on higher dosages. Which. Is. All. I do!!!! MWAHA!
> 
> anyways yeah Im sure the sky has a much more interesting script


i remember the last time i did acid was with all my dead head friends.. they were all yeah man this is gonna be a nice relaxing spiritual journey.. i was like ehhhhh fuck that, went skateboarding listening to pandora.. i ate ice cream, played with some dogs.. made some friends haha, smoked some green with people i didnt know, drank a 40 and went to a concert by myself!


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck spiritual journeys yo xD Although Ive been through some myself  

But a low dose of anything is not a 'spiritual journey' haha I do like the dead though
Sounds fun though dude haha what concert?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Fuck spiritual journeys yo xD Although Ive been through some myself
> 
> But a low dose of anything is not a 'spiritual journey' haha I do like the dead though
> Sounds fun though dude haha what concert?


i love the dead haha, i went to see Moe. but i wasnt about to blow 8 hours on sitting in a circle burning nag champa. i was trippin harrrrd i was like "yup i gotta go do somethin c ya"

EDIT: When i trip... im all about the adventure


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol me too, I almost turn selfish, like a prissy bitch. NO ONE IS FUCKING UP MY DAY. THIS MY DAY.

I dont trip near as often nowadays so when I do, its gotta be special. Im not like unenjoyable to hang around but if someone starts being redonk, I will let them know lol 
And its not like anyone is going to throw hands with a tripping person.. 'GAH I DONT KNOW WHICH FACE TO HIT!"


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

nah my close friends we are all adventurers.. we roam the earth haha


----------



## Derple (Jun 26, 2012)

Limitless was a fantastic film, I saw it sober though, not sure how it would be on shrooms.
Breaking Bad, again, not sure how it'd be on shrooms, but still a brilliant series.

To be honest, I find watching movies pretty pointless while on shrooms, as I end up getting bored and distracted easily with plot lines and the like.
I would recommend going for a hike or a bike ride to a local national park, much more fun in my opinion.


----------



## MistahTea (Jun 27, 2012)

If you're familiar with shrooms, and want a challenge, give The Holy Mountain a shot. Also tell me how it goes.


----------



## vano1500 (Dec 18, 2015)

the dark crystal... Jim Henson.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 18, 2015)

In high school me n a dozen guys ditched n shroomed for natural born killers at ford city mall..I'll never forget that day.. It was nuts, I can't imagine a better movie to shroom on.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 19, 2015)

vano1500 said:


> the dark crystal... Jim Henson.





Corso312 said:


> In high school me n a dozen guys ditched n shroomed for natural born killers at ford city mall..I'll never forget that day.. It was nuts, I can't imagine a better movie to shroom on.


Both excellent pics. I've done LSD with Nat born killers. Shrooms with dark crystal. Shrooms with Pixels (movie) was great also.


----------



## D528 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tokyo Gore Police, english dub.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 19, 2015)

Lord of the Rings on acid epic and intense. Any cartoon movie on shrooms laugh your face off.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't watch this one, you'll hear the songs in your head all day/night long. lol


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Don't watch this one, you'll hear the songs in your head all day/night long. lol





New Age United said:


> Lord of the Rings on acid epic and intense. Any cartoon movie on shrooms laugh your face off.


Love the old school trippy animation.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 20, 2015)

Over the top ( http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0093692/ ) . Short Circuit 1 & 2. Secret of Nimh ( http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0084649/ ).


----------



## vano1500 (Dec 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Lord of the Rings on acid epic and intense. Any cartoon movie on shrooms laugh your face off.


YUP!


----------



## D528 (Jan 7, 2016)

This movie is so wierd my wife said dont tell anyone we watched it .lol. Heres a sample.
The movies called Bad Boy Bubby


----------



## Impman (Jan 8, 2016)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Gmz (Jan 12, 2016)

I love watching animated movies on shrooms, never really able to follow the story all the way through but they always made me feel so happy and motivated that I tear up, I think it's the inspirational music that gets me


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 12, 2016)

Gmz said:


> I love watching animated movies on shrooms, never really able to follow the story all the way through but they always made me feel so happy and motivated that I tear up, I think it's the inspirational music that gets me


Watched "Wreck ot Ralph" on shrooms. Awesome.


----------



## Gmz (Jan 13, 2016)

I recently watched The Good Dinosaur, that movie was really touching for me almost broke down crying not even tripping  I think all this tripping made me more emotionally sensitive


----------



## Krippled (Jan 13, 2016)

John Dies At The End..
.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 13, 2016)

I really enjoy The Wall. As in any Wall.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 13, 2016)

Krippled said:


> John Dies At The End..
> .


Noooooo!


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 15, 2016)

Magical mystery tour is fun. Starts out black and white then comes on in color, great music too.


----------



## Gmz (Jan 15, 2016)

bushwickbill said:


> Magical mystery tour is fun. Starts out black and white then comes on in color, great music too.


Yellow submarine is great too, probably my favorite movie to watch if I'm tripping hard love the beatles


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Suicide Room and Requiem For A Dream! Won't make your trip go terribly, terribly wrong, or anything....

Seriously though? I love mystery movies. Poirot and Mrs. Marple are especially fun. See how fast your mind can figure it out with the crazy pattern recognition afforded by psychedelics.

Or try The Civil War On Drugs by WKUK.


----------



## Noinch (Jan 19, 2016)

I love movies like Howls Moving Castle and Princess Mononoke, both my favorite movies of all time and incredible to trip to. They are 'anime' though but not the standard kind of anime people hate, incredible hand painted scenery and incredible story telling. Any movies by Studio Ghibli are incredible


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 19, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS

Kino's Journey is another good anime. But in TV form.


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 19, 2016)

And The Cat Returns.


----------



## xmatox (Jan 20, 2016)

Tron was one of the most colorful movies I have ever watched while on . Story line can get pretty deep as well!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Watched "Wreck ot Ralph" on shrooms. Awesome.


some negative vibes when ralph destroys the cart though lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

watch this music video tripping balls lol trust me


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 20, 2016)

I screamed at yellow submarine. We had planned it out for a month, I made sure I could borrow the movie from my mom, we got a bunch of trippy movies and I got kinda scared for a minute. It was their voices. Like I wasn't afraid, but the way they talked was overboard for me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I screamed at yellow submarine. We had planned it out for a month, I made sure I could borrow the movie from my mom, we got a bunch of trippy movies and I got kinda scared for a minute. It was their voices. Like I wasn't afraid, but the way they talked was overboard for me


yeah i can see why lol i wouldn't watch that crazy shit on psychedelics, maybe on opiates lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

got the feeling the wolf of wall street would be a good movie to watch on psychs lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

Winnie the Poo No shit he falls out of that tree and spits those bees out all pew pew pew...Changed my life


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

don't mock us u ignorant close minded fuck


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

I was being serious angry man, I feel as though you have never done shrooms and there for do not understand where I am coming from


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was being serious angry man, I feel as though you have never done shrooms and there for do not understand where I am coming from


haha trust me i know shrooms and lsd, just figured you came from the same trolling background as pinworm (sack of shit deserved to be banned) and mr.sunshine lol

if i remember correctly the three of you trolled the living shit out of me


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha trust me i know shrooms and lsd, just figured you came from the same trolling background as pinworm (sack of shit deserved to be banned) and mr.sunshine lol
> 
> if i remember correctly the three of you trolled the living shit out of me


Wow you take the internet seriously. I think you are attacking me because of my avatar, I don't remember trolling you.

Pinworm is a good friend of mine, but I am not him. People tend to attack the weak and innocent, because sometimes innocence is something they never had the luxury of having. You were attacked in the toke and talk section of the forum because you overly bragged about your alcohol and drug use, something that most experienced and mature drug users do not do, because well there is no point to it, it does not endear you to other users they already assume you use.

We members that frequent the T&T section keep the abuse there for the most part unless somebody in the newbie central area is getting out of control and giving bad advice.

So when I come into a psychedelic section of the forum and state that I watched a movie on shrooms and it was cool, even if I stated it slightly more charasmaticaly than others would have I am being genuine. 

My post just happened to be near your posts because, obviously no one else has posted in this thread but you for about an hour. Consider your actions before you take them and things may change for you.

Good day sir.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Wow you take the internet seriously. I think you are attacking me because of my avatar, I don't remember trolling you.
> 
> Pinworm is a good friend of mine, but I am not him. People tend to attack the weak and innocent, because sometimes innocence is something they never had the luxury of having. You were attacked in the toke and talk section of the forum because you overly bragged about your alcohol and drug use, something that most experienced and mature drug users do not do, because well there is no point to it, it does not endear you to other users they already assume you use.
> 
> ...


damn dude, i really did have the wrong impression of you, sorry

thanks for clearing up that trolling shit


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hug it out guys I know you want to


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 20, 2016)

haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2016)

@mikek420 @DaSprout lmfao look at this nonsense, its acid not fucking herion this is literately stupidest load of crap i ever seen lol, my god there is no hope


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 21, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3590833
> @mikek420 @DaSprout lmfao look at this nonsense, its acid not fucking herion this is literately stupidest load of crap i ever seen lol, my god there is no hope


That is hilarious! And yet. So sad. They used to, and still say the same thing about weed. You know what happens next...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2016)

the weed page is even more ridiculous lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> They used to, and still say the same thing about weed. You know what happens next...


My parents are reefer madness generation '34 for my dad '50 fo my mom... They used to think that weed was really bad, but look at this lil guy. About to start his own marijuana farm... And even though its like nails on a chalkboard to them to hear about it, they still are being supportive


----------

